# Bad news for Mickey



## Red Haired Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

So Mickey’s blood work came back from the vet— both his potassium and creatinine levels were off, meaning his kidneys have gotten worse despite the diet we’ve been feeding him (the vet diagnosed him with chronic kidney disease in December). Unfortunately, there’s not a lot we can do other than adjust his diet again. Dialysis might be an option down the line, but Mickey is 12 now, and I'm not sure it'd be fair to put him through that. Just the blood draw stressed him to the point of moping around the house for days. 

For now, at least, we’re just doing our best to keep him comfortable and happy and taking him on his walks around the neighborhood. He’s doing much better today than he was: playing with some of his toys, messing around with his blanket, and glaring at Genevieve from his favorite spot on the couch


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I am so sorry. I just learned my neighbors 6 year old Yorkie has End Stage Renal Disease. They gave her less than 6 months. Hopefully Micky will stay Stable for a long time now.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. Wishing you and Mickey lots more time together x x


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping things go right for mickey.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hoping Mickey takes it easy and rests. Also to continue to feel better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Mickey will be in my thoughts! Sending good vibes!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...I'm so sorry. I think you're right to worry about the effect going through such an ordeal as dialysis at his age. It's just a shame. Maybe an adjustment in diet will help keep him comfortable for some time to come. I'm hoping and sending my most positive thoughts your way. So sorry you're going through this. But good to hear he's having a good day.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww poor Micky! I have to agree that at his age, and at the risk of stressing him out, I'd opt for making him comfortable and as happy as possible also! Enjoy the time you and he have left, and make many sweet memories! Hugs to you both!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

I am sorry too! Best of luck.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I hope he is stable and well for a good long time still. He has to keep Genevieve in place.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. I think dialysis would be so hard on him it would be an option I would not take. I hope that tweaking his diet has good results.


----------



## Red Haired Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone  I'll be sure to let Mickey know that he's got so many friends here at PF!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear of this, it is so heart wrenching when we go through this with our babies. My prayers are with you and Mickey for him to get some relief with his diet.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear that your Mickey is going through this.....My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Mickey.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Poor Mickey! I'm sending him lots of love. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Poor Mickey. Give him a hug and a cookie for me.

Rick


----------

